# looking for a curation not recomendation



## kunox (Sep 8, 2016)

_ 


I have been wanting to get into certain genres of book for a while but I am super poor. so I am looking for more than just recommendations because this needs to be a conversation so that I will not be wasting my money. the reason for this is two fold... 1. so i can ask why the suggestion was made....{kind of like in pandora,} 2. because I want to add details. this is something a book recomendation engine doesn't do... and get a more human enter action is there a way to get a personaly on the following genres. 

 steam punk 
 slipstream 
 urban fantasy 
 light novels 

_

P.S. before you can say the library. I just want to point out three things. the people at my library definitly don't have taste in books anywhere near mine... believe me I've asked.... 2.. I realy am bad at losing things.. and my last library bill was over one hundred dollars... but thanks for the suggestion... 4. my local library dosen't have novelist... will be adding more details after people respond.


----------



## The Fantastical (Nov 13, 2016)

The only series I can think of to recommend too you is the - 

* SARRAted Edge series by Mercedes Lackey 

This is a dark at times, series that has some content that can be difficult to read, the [FONT=Merriweather, Georgia, serif]Unseleighe (bad evil evil elves that do evil evil evviiillll things to people) are evil. lol But you have elves, fast cars, magic, a world that is alive with mystery and a depth to the world building with the land of Underhill as well as Earth. You also have likable but fallible hero's that you can't help but route for.  The endings are not always clean and in that way are "realistic" in there reactions and endings. 

This is a series that I would suggest to anyone who likes a lot of magic, action, and edge of your seat moments in their fantasy. 

* The other series is the Griffin McCandles (aka Dragons series) by Robert Asprin. 

Light and funny this series follows a light harted gambler, slacker, and con artist Griffin McCandles as his life changes dramatically when he finds out that he is in fact a Dragon after going to his Uncles work place to try and find a job. Once he has learnt of the truth he is thrown into the hot waters of the Dragon world where it would seem that no-one likes the other and everyone wants him dead. 

A fun series and like all of Aspirins work it is brilliantly written. 

 Now that I have given you a little information... ask away! [/FONT]


----------



## kunox (Nov 18, 2016)

will be getting back to you soon. I will e busy for a while. but you did epically. thank you for your help.


----------



## The Fantastical (Nov 18, 2016)

Will be here!


----------



## kunox (Nov 19, 2016)

ok. so what I've got is... two urban fantasy's from my understanding. they both sound good upfront. so here's my questions. what other  books are close to these. 2. is the light hearted one smart in it's humor or more fanservicy in it. 3. besides that I have the most challenging question here. why did you pick these for me. by the way i am not asking for more details on the books. think of a. what yo know of my request. and b. what you know of me if anything.


btw if one of these is steam punk then. 4.doe sit do more than just include steam machines in it. the reason I ask is because I like the idea. the thing is though the only one i have read just seems like an old world that just so happens to have steam run machines. the closest I've come to a steam punk I like was last exile. which sold me on a more scifi steam punk world. it was largely a show though.


----------



## The Fantastical (Nov 19, 2016)

*1. What other  books are close to these.

*I honestly don't know... I don't read urban fantasy, these are about the only two urban fantasy series that I have ever read, besides the rest of Mercedes Lackeys Bedlam Bard series, which is also set in the same universe as the SARRated Edge series. But with bards... So I don't know any other urban fantasy books to compare too.

If I was going to compare them to anything the Griffin McCandles series is in the same sort of genre as series like Discworld, Myth-Adventures (same author), Doorways in the Sand (Rodger Zalazny), The Chronicles of Master Li and Number Ten Ox in it's humour and set up. 

The SARRated Edge series is serious fantasy in terms of content. You have people being killed, children being used at prostitutes drugs, child abuse, the evil elves are very evil... So in terms of graphic content I would put it up there with Game of Thrones...? Although to be honest how Lackey tackles the subjects in her novels makes them hard to compare to other series even ones outside of the urban fantasy genre. 

*
2. is the light hearted one smart in it's humor or more fanservicy in it. 

*( I had to look fanscervicy up! lol) No not at all! It is clever witty humour that is character and situation based. So it is in jokes between the Griffin and his sister, him making jokes about any situation he is in, funny happenings in the characters lives.. 

To give you a sense of Asprins humour (couldn't find quotes from the series in question but you can at least see how he writes)


> “Blessed are the peacemakers, for they shall take flack from both sides."- Unofficial UN Motto”
> ― Robert Asprin, Sweet Myth-Tery of Life





> “Diplomacy is the delicate weapon of the civilized warrior."- Hun, A. T.”
> ― Robert Asprin, Myth Conceptions





> “Well, kid," Aahz said, sweeping me with an appraising stare, "it looks like we're stuck with each other. The setup isn't ideal, but it's what we've got. Time to bite the bullet and play with the cards we're dealt. You do know what cards are, don't you?"
> "Of course," I said, slightly wounded.
> "Good."
> "What's a bullet?”
> ― Robert Asprin, Another Fine Myth



So there you have an idea now of how Asprin writes...  
*
3. besides that I have the most challenging question here. why did you pick these for me. by the way i am not asking for more details on the books. think of a. what yo know of my request. and b. what you know of me if anything.*

I saw you were looking for books and I like recommending series that I have enjoyed to people... then you listed genres I don't normally read so I had a hard time thinking of anything but I did have those two series up my sleeve and I had really enjoyed them so... I thought why not. So I suggested them! 

I can't think of anything else really to say... I know what it is like to be trying to find novels to read on a budget so I thought I would at least suggest something I had liked... I don't know what kinds of stories you normally read or anything so it was just simply sharing what I had read... 


*btw if one of these is steam punk then. 4.doe sit do more than just include steam machines in it.the reason I ask is because I like the idea. the thing is though the only one i have read just seems like an old world that just so happens to have steam run machines. the closest I've come to a steam punk I like was last exile. which sold me on a more scifi steam punk world. it was largely a show though.

*No steampunk.... Wild Wild West with Will Smith is the closest I have ever come to a steampunk novel... Mostly because I have never come across one! I would love to try one one day but.... There seem to be none to be found! 


I hope that, that helps... If you have anymore questions just ask!


----------



## kunox (Nov 20, 2016)

that helps greatly. no more questions though. the defense rest. lol.. that was really good ad it worked the way I wanted it to.


----------



## The Fantastical (Nov 20, 2016)

Glad to have helped!


----------

